# bluetooth...



## PeteRox (May 13, 2006)

Hi all,
My father owns an 05 3.2 A6 we are trying to figure out how he can use his bluetooth enabled phone with his MMI. from what I've read it seems that he needed to buy the 'package' from the dealer, and doesn;t have it. am i wrong? is there another way to use bluetooth in the car without having the "cell phone cradle package"? 
if not what does something like this cost at the dealer. 
thanks in advance for any input!
Pete


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: bluetooth... (PeteRox)*

I have an 06. I 'thought' all C6 models had bluetooth standard. If you have it, the car would be in constant 'discovery' mode. Just search with the phone and see if you pick up the car.
The manual should have the pairing code, I can't remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## PeteRox (May 13, 2006)

*Re: bluetooth... (carman63)*

yeah i kind of figured that. i set my phone to discoverable without any success on either end. 
maybe im doing it wrong. i will call the dealer tomorrow. thanks for your help! i appreciate it
anyone else...?


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: bluetooth... (PeteRox)*

Think of the car as a new headset. What you do is to have the phone find the car (wireless device). 
All C6 A6s have bluetooth. The pairing process is from the phone rather than from the car. The passkey should be 1234


----------



## jbulth39 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: bluetooth... (JLoh)*

Bluetooth is standard on the new A6. You have to search for the car with your phone. Typically the bluetooth menu on your phone will have something that says "find new devices" or "handsfree setup" that will let you search for bluetooth devices. Once you find the car the password is 1234. That should do it. After you do this the first time your phone and the car should sync if you have the bluetooth on on your phone. Good luck.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: bluetooth... (PeteRox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeteRox* »_Hi all,
My father owns an 05 3.2 A6 we are trying to figure out how he can use his bluetooth enabled phone with his MMI. from what I've read it seems that he needed to buy the 'package' from the dealer, and doesn;t have it. am i wrong? is there another way to use bluetooth in the car without having the "cell phone cradle package"? 
if not what does something like this cost at the dealer. 
thanks in advance for any input!
Pete

I think bluetooth on the 2005's was part of the convenience package (mine has this option). I'll see if I can find my documentation, not that it helps you any. I believe retrofitting is possible - Kufatec has the parts if your dealer isn't helpful.



_Modified by GLI_Man at 11:43 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## PeteRox (May 13, 2006)

*Re: bluetooth... (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_
I think bluetooth on the 2005's was part of the convenience package (mine has this option). I'll see if I can find my documentation, not that it helps you any. I believe retrofitting is possible - Kufatec has the parts if your dealer isn't helpful.


_Modified by GLI_Man at 11:43 AM 6-8-2007_


ah yes. his car is an 05 and i think from what i've read it seems like he had to purchase the convenience package. but im going to bring it to the dealer for him they said they would take care of it...


----------



## jbulth39 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: bluetooth... (PeteRox)*

Bluetooth has been standard on the A6 since the introduction of the C6 platform in 2005. You didn't need to purchase any packages in order to get it and you don't need the cradle if you have a bluetooth equipped cell phone. there might be an extra step with your particular phone that you aren't familiar with. I would call the dealer where you bought the car and see if the salesperson can walk you through it but it shouldn't require any expense on your part.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: bluetooth... (jbulth39)*

Mine's Canadian spec - perhaps there's a difference?


----------



## PeteRox (May 13, 2006)

*Re: bluetooth... (GLI_Man)*

got it to work overt the weekend. 
i have a motorola and it picked up the audi's signal. but when i tried it with my father's Blackberry it worked fine.
thanks for all the help guys


----------

